

AOL acquires gdgt.com - dnyanesh
http://blog.gdgt.com/aol-adds-gdgt-to-its-have-list/?=hackernews

======
shimon_e
So Ryan Block leads engadget after it is sold to AOL. Then starts gdgt and
sells it to AOL.

What's next?

~~~
michael_h
Obvious: he'll start gt and sell it to AOL.

~~~
geetee
Can I start spending the money early?

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Sure, just borrow against your future Kickstarter campaign.

------
benologist
Content farm buys new field. News at 11. AOL rewording at 11:05.

------
kmfrk
It was a shame gdgt probably never caught on as much as it could have. They
consistently had the best live coverage of events, which was the only time I
visited their site, unfortunately.

~~~
beaumartinez
I didn't even know they covered events—I go there simply for quick product
reviews

~~~
jonursenbach
Yeah we only covered the occasional Apple event over at our live blog:
<http://live.gdgt.com>

~~~
kmfrk
But you killed it every time - especially the times where The Verge and
Engadget used liveblogging platforms that crapped out on them. :)

Thanks for your coverage. Hope I won't have to follow my Apple keynotes
without them.

Then again, it looks like Apple are moving towards livestreaming them, which
would require blogs to adjust the way they liveblog the events.

What are you guys going to do at this point? We're in short supply of good
tech writing.

~~~
jonursenbach
Thanks! It's still really early, so I'm not really sure what's going on and if
Ryan still wants to do them or not. I don't know about any other sites that
run liveblogs, but the residual traffic never really made up for the massive
amount of engineering and ops work that needs to go into the events so I'm not
sure.

They sure are a hell of a lot of fun though.

------
randall
Man. I bet we're about to see a competitive battle never known in the gadget
blogs before. Engadget vs Gizmodo was crazy, now Engadget / aol vs The Verge /
vox is about to get insane.

The good news? Publishing should evolve faster because all the people at both
sites are intensely great people.

------
JesseObrien
Is this going to be another case of getting bought by AOL and then buying back
from them after a while?

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/05/about-me-buys-
itsel...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/05/about-me-buys-itself-back-
from-aol/)

~~~
mgarfias
I wish we'd been able to do that with sphere. Instead it was sold to outbrain,
and our tech was way better.

------
simonswords82
I would totally sell to AOL if they offered a price I would sell at, but I
wouldn't be able to avoid the nagging feeling that AOL don't exactly have a
successful history when it comes to purchasing smaller companies.

~~~
BlackNapoleon
What does AOL do besides cull ad money for websites it owns while it rests on
the laurels of not doing anything?

------
druiid
I have a good friend whom works there. I'm crossing my fingers this turns out
well for all concerned and doesn't end up just being another dump-and-run type
buyout.

------
jordan_clark
Congratulations to Ryan and Peter. This was their plan all along and hopefully
they made a lot of money.

------
dusing
This all seems so Incestual.

------
chris_wot
It was nice knowing gdgt. My condolences.

